# Pro Seal Red Hi Temp RTV Silicone



## danbono (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Al
l Has anyone used this product to seal leaks around there smoker..I used Pro Seal to seal leaks around my firebox on the outside only.
Now I'm wondering IF this product is food safe. Just got off the phone with the company that makes it,there answer was that have NOT tested it for that purpose. Of course I couldn't get a straight answer. I have read a lot about people using Hi Temp Silicone RTV for that purpose. I read awhile back that Permatex was food safe.
Soo if any one used this product/Pro Seal Red Hi temp RTV Sealant please reply. I really DON"T want to remove what I sealed and  replace it with Permatex, IF I don't have too. 


Thanks Dan
PS I haven't fired up the smoker with the sealent


----------



## themule69 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have never tried it. have you done a search on it?

happy smoken.

David


----------



## danbono (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Did a search , came up empty..Still wondering IF it food safe?

Thanks Dan


----------



## themule69 (Jun 19, 2013)

DanBono said:


> Hi Did a search , came up empty..Still wondering IF it food safe?
> 
> Thanks Dan


Dan

Return it and get the 3M that you know is food safe.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## danbono (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Some here must have used this product. It is probably like any other RTV red silicone, how much difference could there be?
Thanks Anyway Dan
PS I wanna get smoking.....


----------



## danbono (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi All Too late to answer now..I already did two smokes with the pit. :wife:

Thanks Anyway Dan


----------



## av8tor (Jun 22, 2013)

It should work just fine.  I have done a lot of molding of silicones and urethanes.  Tape some wax paper on the grill so the silicone won't stich and place a bead all around the loose door and secure it in place.  Open after curing and remove the wax paper and you now have a silicone gasket.  

I use this stuff on the exhausts on a 60CC size RC plane I fly for the muffler header and it takes more heat than that,  

http://www.motorcycle-superstore.com/14/71/988/22864/ITEM/Permatex-Ultra-Copper-Silicone-Gasket-Sealant.aspx?SiteID=Google_PLA988&WT.mc_ID=10012&esvt=0-GOUSC&esvadt=9-0-3886819-1&esvaid=30548&kw={keyword}&gclid=CMTVn_Kq-bcCFSgS7AodxhUAMA


----------



## ps0303 (Jun 23, 2013)

Food safe products are ones that if food comes in contact with it's ok.  If you are sealing doors and what not I highly doubt you will be dragging your food over those areas so you would be safe to use it.


----------



## danbono (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Av8Tor The only problem is I DIDN'T use Permatex, I used Pro Seal. Soo I'm guessing it would be same kind of formula
RC pilot here also. Fly mostly E planes now a days.
Thanks Dan


----------



## daveinflorida (Sep 16, 2013)

I used the red permatex sealant on all the screws inside the smoker chamber and my grill smells like serious chemicals. Is there something better where I can get all the seal and it not smell?


----------

